# Some applied formulas for steam engine design



## JorgensenSteam (Sep 12, 2011)

Marv, Jim, and others have started some interesting discussions about basic math.

Here is my attempt at finding formulas in old steam engine books and documenting how to use them for modern-day steam engine design. Also some general steam engine information.

Not sure if anyone is into this sort of thing, but here are some links, for what it is worth.

Pat J

1. Calculating the angularity of the connecting rod, and the valve position for each angle of the crankshaft.
http://www.classicsteamengineering.com/index.php?topic=141.0

2. Some D-valve compromises.
http://www.classicsteamengineering.com/index.php?topic=139.0

3. Angle of advance:
http://www.classicsteamengineering.com/index.php?topic=140.0

4. Steam engine efficiency.
http://www.classicsteamengineering.com/index.php?topic=138.0

5. Formulas for crankshaft counterbalance design.
http://www.classicsteamengineering.com/index.php?topic=66.msg1784;topicseen#msg1784

Pat J


----------

